# Afl Supercoach 2012



## Pennywise (4/2/12)

Supercoach comp for 2012 has been opened and it's time to think about putting our teams together. As previous years, we'll be playing for beer. When we hit the finals for supercoach the top eight and bottom eight are split in to two finals, major and minor, this year there are 18 spots, so the bottom two wont make finals at all. Both of the winners will receive beers, but the winner of the top eight will get more than the winner of the bottom eight. I think last year we had the bottom 4 send beers to the winner of the minor finals, and the rest send to the winner of the major finals. Seeing as though there are two extra spots this year, should we make it so the dead last sends to winner of the minor's and second last to the winner of the major's? Seems like a good idea to me. So 5 beers to the minor winner, and 13 to the major winner, yes, the winner of the minors will send the winner of the majors a beer. plus what ever you want to wager on between yourselves during the year. If you don't have and beer to send come the time, send a decent commercial beer, no VB!


Ok, the code is 515057

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## drsmurto (4/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## Kleiny (4/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - Kick ass Cats
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## kirem (4/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - Kick ass Cats
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## drsmurto (4/2/12)

Kick Donkey/Mule Cats, interesting name


----------



## Kleiny (5/2/12)

Smurto shamed me into changeing my team name, so just an update

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## raven19 (5/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

(yet to register online though, will be defo on this).


----------



## jayse (5/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## husky (6/2/12)

jayse said:


> 1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
> 2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
> 3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
> 4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
> ...


----------



## dago001 (6/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## RobW (7/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9. RobW - InandUnders
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## Fourstar (7/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9. RobW - InandUnders
10. Fourstar - Fourstars Spartans
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/2/12)

Now that I have finally worked out what to do, I expect to get off the bottom of the ladder this year! 

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9. RobW - InandUnders
10. Fourstar - Fourstars Spartans
11. Fatgodzilla - Zillas Killas
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## Spiesy (9/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9. RobW - InandUnders
10. Fourstar - Fourstars Spartans
11. Fatgodzilla - Zillas Killas
12. Spiesy - Roar Power
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## mattfos01 (9/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9. RobW - InandUnders
10. Fourstar - Fourstars Spartans
11. Fatgodzilla - Zillas Killas
12. Spiesy - Roar Power
13. Mattfos01 - Alexandria Axemen
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## big78sam (9/2/12)

Mattfos01 said:


> 1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
> 2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
> 3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
> 4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (9/2/12)

Good stuff guys, filling up much quicker than previous years


----------



## beachy (9/2/12)

Mattfos01 said:


> 1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
> 2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
> 3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
> 4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
> ...


----------



## big78sam (10/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9. RobW - InandUnders
10. Fourstar - Fourstars Spartans
11. Fatgodzilla - Zillas Killas
12. Spiesy - Roar Power
13. Mattfos01 - Alexandria Axemen
14.Big78sam - Dangerfield!!!
15.Beachy - Bierhaus Cats


Edited for team name


----------



## Kevman (15/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9. RobW - InandUnders
10. Fourstar - Fourstars Spartans
11. Fatgodzilla - Zillas Killas
12. Spiesy - Roar Power
13. Mattfos01 - Alexandria Axemen
14.Big78sam - Dangerfield!!!
15.Beachy - Bierhaus Cats
16.Kevman - Kevmans Catters


----------



## Kleiny (15/2/12)

still spots 17 and 18 to fill


----------



## raven19 (15/2/12)

That is a great sign though considering we still have 37 ish days till lockout!


----------



## Spacecapsule (16/2/12)

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9. RobW - InandUnders
10. Fourstar - Fourstars Spartans
11. Fatgodzilla - Zillas Killas
12. Spiesy - Roar Power
13. Mattfos01 - Alexandria Axemen
14.Big78sam - Dangerfield!!!
15.Beachy - Bierhaus Cats
16.Kevman - Kevmans Catters 
17.Spacecapsule - Spacecapsule


----------



## bigandhairy (27/2/12)

Ok, I'll have a go. I've never done it before and have not much of clue how to do it but what the hell  . 

bah

1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9. RobW - InandUnders
10. Fourstar - Fourstars Spartans
11. Fatgodzilla - Zillas Killas
12. Spiesy - Roar Power
13. Mattfos01 - Alexandria Axemen
14.Big78sam - Dangerfield!!!
15.Beachy - Bierhaus Cats
16.Kevman - Kevmans Catters 
17.Spacecapsule - Spacecapsule 
18. bigandhairy - bigandhairy


----------



## kirem (12/3/12)

started making an effort on the side today.


----------



## dago001 (12/3/12)

Locked away a team a week ago. Just some refinements to go - probably replace the whole team.


----------



## kirem (12/3/12)

got a team done...twice! still to be tweaked but atleast it's a start.


----------



## Kleiny (16/3/12)

Is there a league code yet?


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/12)

In the first post Kleiny

515057

bigandhairy, Jayse & yourself need to get in to gear :lol: Only 8 days till clobberin' time


----------



## drsmurto (16/3/12)

kirem said:


> got a team done...twice! still to be tweaked but atleast it's a start.



Have had to redo my team a few times now thanks to injuries and players not able to play a game yet.

Throwing in a harsh rule this year - no pre-season, not in my side. Been bitten far too many times with players taking 6+ weeks to hit their straps after not having a pre-season costing me games and coin.

Also trying the no-Goddard strategy but also a no Swan or Pendlebury.


----------



## bigandhairy (22/3/12)

Sorry it's taken so long guys but I've finally started. I will have a team in place by first bounce down, albeit probably a shit one  .

bah


----------



## Pennywise (22/3/12)

Yeah I haven't had much time of late to do anything internet related, but rest assured my team will (read: I hope) make it well in to the top 8 this year


----------



## bigandhairy (22/3/12)

I'll be happy with the bottom 2 :lol: 
bah


----------



## drsmurto (23/3/12)

Pennywise said:


> Supercoach comp for 2012 has been opened and it's time to think about putting our teams together. As previous years, we'll be playing for beer. When we hit the finals for supercoach the top eight and bottom eight are split in to two finals, major and minor, this year there are 18 spots, so the bottom two wont make finals at all. Both of the winners will receive beers, but the winner of the top eight will get more than the winner of the bottom eight. I think last year we had the bottom 4 send beers to the winner of the minor finals, and the rest send to the winner of the major finals. Seeing as though there are two extra spots this year, should we make it so the dead last sends to winner of the minor's and second last to the winner of the major's? Seems like a good idea to me. So 5 beers to the minor winner, and 13 to the major winner, yes, the winner of the minors will send the winner of the majors a beer. plus what ever you want to wager on between yourselves during the year. If you don't have and beer to send come the time, send a decent commercial beer, no VB!
> 
> 
> Ok, the code is 515057



Do you want to add Blightly to our league before it closes and we get randoms? Still 2 spots to fill.

I've left my team alone for a while and when i opened it last night discovered i still have goddard in the team, i swear i removed home last week. :huh:


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/12)

DrSmurto said:


> I've left my team alone for a while and when i opened it last night discovered i still have goddard in the team, i swear i removed home last week. :huh:




Make sure you hit SAVE every time you make a change. If you navigate to view player stats or any internal pages it appears to blow away you're changes. at least it does within Firefox on Linux. been bitten twice yesterday after making around 10 changes.


----------



## Pennywise (23/3/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Do you want to add Blightly to our league before it closes and we get randoms? Still 2 spots to fill.



Will send out PM's to those who haven't put a team in at all yet, and also the 4 that still need to complete a team. If those who haven't selected a whole team don't do so then they automatically get booted out and we'll end up with more blow ins.

NOTICE
When I get home at 4:30 this arvo I'll start filling in the blanks. So pull your finger out people or you will miss out. This includes those that haven't finalized a team yet as SC will boot you off if you don't have a complete team.

PM's being sent now


----------



## raven19 (23/3/12)

I can also add a 'bye' side to the mix if need be. Let me know if you need me to do this mate. Cheers!


----------



## Pennywise (23/3/12)

Thanks mate, I'll be busy with the kids tonight so yeah, if you can after 4:30 throw one in for me that'd be good. Goes for anyone else that feels like it as well. Just make sure its a shit team :lol: 

I'll jump on when I get home and delete the non-conforming teams, and add dummies as I get the chance


----------



## bigandhairy (23/3/12)

A mate of mine who is not a brewer might fill the spot. If it's kosher for non brewers to play let me know and I'll contact him. He's already got a team together so would just be a case of signing up to our league if he wants to.

bah


----------



## Pennywise (23/3/12)

What say everyone else? 
Not sure he should be eligible for a beer if he wins though, I like the idea of other HB'ers getting the chance to sample others wares and if he take out 1st or 8th that kinda messes with the winnings.

Maybe if he wins, either 2nd or 9th should get the winnings instead of him? And you need to throw a beer in for him when he doesn't win, so you'll need to send out two beers. Seems fair enough to me


----------



## drsmurto (23/3/12)

Pennywise said:


> Thanks mate, I'll be busy with the kids tonight so yeah, if you can after 4:30 throw one in for me that'd be good. Goes for anyone else that feels like it as well. *Just make sure its a shit team* :lol:
> 
> I'll jump on when I get home and delete the non-conforming teams, and *add dummies* as I get the chance



Team of Port Adelaide players qualifies on both fronts. :lol: 

Gold Coast finished higher on the ladder than them last year in their debut season so i have a tenner the Power will finish lower than both Gold Coast and GWS this year. Easy money.


----------



## Pennywise (23/3/12)

Husky, Spacecapsule & Spiesy. Sorry guys I'm starting the kull. I'll do up a team now for the last spot and in half an hour if you guys haven't comleted your teams I'll have to out you. Bah, your mate has half an hour if he want in.


----------



## bigandhairy (23/3/12)

bum said:


> So how are people to know who the mod is unless they are notified in some way by the mod?


Cant hold of him sorry


----------



## Pennywise (23/3/12)

Have you had a beer already bah? :lol:

It's ok, so have I


----------



## Pennywise (23/3/12)

All done folks. B1, B2 and B3 are the dummies. If you get done by them you owe us all a beer for being completely shithouse :lol:


----------



## jayse (23/3/12)

hey I missed this, went to join up now and looks like i am too late, if someone can remove one of their dud teams i will be in.


----------



## Pennywise (23/3/12)

Will do, give me a few mins

edit: done, you've got 45 mins


----------



## jayse (23/3/12)

cheers


----------



## Pennywise (23/3/12)

Ok, I fecked up big time, I thought lockout was tonight, but it seems that's not the case. It's tomorrow night. So anyone on the list that wants in let me know and I'll remove the dud teams. I have Auskick sign up for my son tomorrow so it most likely wont be till after 1pm when I get a chance to do anything. Post in this thread.


----------



## bigandhairy (23/3/12)

Pennywise said:


> Have you had a beer already bah? :lol:
> 
> It's ok, so have I


Ha ha lol. Funny thing is I hadnt at the time, I have since had several . He probably would love me to hold him, truth be told, lol. 

bah

Edit - thats happened to me before, you 'reply' to a quote and 'bam'it ends up being some random post from **** knows where. Has that ever happened to you ??


----------



## raven19 (23/3/12)

Also its only a partial lockout as follows:

7:20pm Saturday 24th March
All the GWS and Swans players are LOCKED at the opening bounce.

7:45pm Thursday 29th March
Now all the Richmond and Carlton players are LOCKED as well.

7:50pm Friday 30th March (Hawthorn Vs Collingwood)
EVERY PLAYER is locked when this game starts until the round is fully completed.

Edit - BUT you must have 30 players selected by Sat night, otherwise incomplete sides get turfed from leagues automatically.


----------



## husky (24/3/12)

Could you delete one of the dummy sides. Only completed my side this morning. 
cheers


----------



## Pennywise (24/3/12)

Done, apologies for my confusion :icon_cheers:


----------



## kirem (24/3/12)

all my cidinnee players are locked and loaded.


----------



## Pennywise (24/3/12)

I've taken a fair few rookies in this year, most should get games and at least make me a buck. Left me with some $$ for big guns as well. Fingers crossed


----------



## kirem (25/3/12)

made some good cashcow choices fromt he GWS list, I was umming and ahhing about Chad, be one to keep an eye on.


----------



## Pennywise (25/3/12)

I forgot to select my emergencies, bloody hell


----------



## raven19 (25/3/12)

Pretty sure you can select emergencies if they are non SYD/GWS players?


----------



## Pennywise (26/3/12)

yeah you can. I would have selected a gws player who scored 100+ though. Oh well, he'll be on the ground next round


----------



## dago001 (26/3/12)

Pennywise said:


> yeah you can. I would have selected a gws player who scored 100+ though. Oh well, he'll be on the ground next round


Did exactly the same thing - but managed to get 1 as an emergency who is close to 100.
Nearly impossible to edit your team on a Galaxy S2 with bloody sausage fingers.


----------



## Kevman (26/3/12)

LagerBomb said:


> Nearly impossible to edit your team on a Galaxy S2 with bloody sausage fingers.



Are you just on the website or using the app?

If its the app - is it any good or just the website rehashed for mobiles.


----------



## drsmurto (30/3/12)

Final chance to lock in your teams ends in just shy of 10 hours.

Happy with mine at the moment, spent far too long again on this so lets hope the team doesn't fall over in a week or 2!


----------



## dago001 (30/3/12)

Kevman said:


> Are you just on the website or using the app?
> 
> If its the app - is it any good or just the website rehashed for mobiles.


Using the website - android app is shite apparently - full of adds. (sorry for the late reply)
Finally got a team that I like - still time to change it 20 times before final lockout. Gotta stop looking at it.


----------



## kirem (30/3/12)

hmm I forgot to select emergencies as well and had to use my old piece of rubbish work computer that sounded like it was trying to take off.

Ohh well last day tomorrow, new job on Monday, hopefully better work PC.


----------



## kirem (10/4/12)

so round 1 this week.....

how does everyone like the way their teams have performed so far?


----------



## Fourstar (10/4/12)

kirem said:


> so round 1 this week.....
> 
> how does everyone like the way their teams have performed so far?




Terribly. My rookie choices this year and worlds below what my decisions were last season and my teams spread is somewhat lacking. Although I'm glad I still have some decent coin left in the bank and haven't wasted any money on season ending injuries like last year... damn You Lenny.


----------



## raven19 (10/4/12)

Disappointed with H Shaw, and wanting more scores from my kids, esp. Coniglio considering his price. Generally ok, but tis a long way to go...!

Wtf happened to mumford on the weekend? Copped a donut in the rucks as my emergencies were spread across the other 3 lines.


----------



## drsmurto (10/4/12)

kirem said:


> so round 1 this week.....
> 
> how does everyone like the way their teams have performed so far?



Reasonably happy, my punts are paying off so far and the son of God showed why he was the first name picked and is my captain. Have tried to picked different players to the most popular whilst still picking guns. Picking Kreuzer isntead of Cox saved me enough coin to get another gun and so far has me ahead on points as well!



raven19 said:


> Disappointed with H Shaw, and wanting more scores from my kids, esp. Coniglio considering his price. Generally ok, but tis a long way to go...!
> 
> Wtf happened to mumford on the weekend? Copped a donut in the rucks as my emergencies were spread across the other 3 lines.



You and me this weekend, will make sure the sledging starts early at the case swap!


----------



## dago001 (10/4/12)

Much happier this year than last year. Got my rookies sorted, but probably a bit loaded with GWS players atm. Will offload over time I suppose. Got the Bierhaus Cats this week. Looking to get off to a flyer. Whats with all the hand baggers in the comp?


----------



## drsmurto (13/4/12)

Thank Jebus for the ability to undo trades.

Brought in Paine from Collingwood only to see him dropped this week. <_<


----------



## raven19 (13/4/12)

Nah go with that trade mate. :lol: 

I need a win first up!


----------



## kirem (15/4/12)

Who had Gaz as captain......


----------



## dago001 (15/4/12)

kirem said:


> Who had Gaz as captain......


Most of Australia I think. Apart from injury and the bye, he will be captain all year.


----------



## kirem (15/4/12)

LagerBomb said:


> Most of Australia I think. Apart from injury and the bye, he will be captain all year.



Not quite, only 51.74% of teams have him.


----------



## drsmurto (16/4/12)

The son of God is my captain and will be all year, god willing :lol: 

He just keeps getting better.

Knocked off the Ravens this week so am very happy with myself, a few of my guns stepped up, a few had shockers but the overall balance of my team so far is ok. 

A few concerns for me - is Fyfe is gone long term or not. He is stinking up my forward line and dropped 50K in value this week and unless he scores 190 the next time he plays he will drop $ for the next few weeks. Dustin Martin has also dropped a lot ($44K) and looks to be playing a different role this year so not the gun midfielder he was last year. The GWS boys have been doing very well but given most people have a load of them it all evens out.

A tough 2nd round match against Kev awaits me followed by a 3rd round match against Helter Skelter. Tough early draw for the drunks!


----------



## raven19 (16/4/12)

DrSmurto said:


> The son of God is my captain and will be all year, god willing :lol:
> 
> Knocked off the Ravens this week so am very happy with myself, a few of my guns stepped up, a few had shockers but the overall balance of my team so far is ok.



Yup my team just aint cutting the mustard so far this season! Also have Fyfe and Martin.

I am hoping for a rematch near end of season!!!

Blues smashing the Pies was delightful though.

+1 on jebus.


----------



## drsmurto (16/4/12)

raven19 said:


> Yup my team just aint cutting the mustard so far this season! Also have Fyfe and Martin.
> 
> I am hoping for a rematch near end of season!!!
> 
> ...



I was driving down to Pt Turton listening to the footy and also enjoyed the pantsing the blue gave to the pies.


----------



## drsmurto (20/4/12)

Injuries/suspensions might cause some chaos this week.

How are we all going?

I am resisting a trade this week, my team looks competetive and should give Kev a run for his money.

It's too early in the season to burn trades just for a round win...... he says after playing around with several trade options thanks to the reverse changes function! :lol:


----------



## raven19 (20/4/12)

Traded this week too, forced hand though due to injuries... ffs...


----------



## dago001 (20/4/12)

No trades at this stage. but might have a small trade in the defence- purely strategic. going ok with only 1 trade so far.


----------



## Fourstar (20/4/12)

is the 'selected in starting 18/22' green light not working or is it just me?


----------



## drsmurto (20/4/12)

Fourstar said:


> is the 'selected in starting 18/22' green light not working or is it just me?



Working fine for me - i have a sea of green lights B)


----------



## Fourstar (20/4/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Working fine for me - i have a sea of green lights B)




ive got nothing on my desktop (win7) firefox and my linux ubuntu virtualbox (forefox).

you're not paying for supercoach gold are you?


----------



## kirem (20/4/12)

traded, part of my new strategy


----------



## raven19 (20/4/12)

I thought the green/red lights were part of the paid extra part now (unlike last year when it was free)?

Traded... bloody Mumford... at least I had time this week to ditch him, you are gone! Sandi in.


----------



## Kleiny (20/4/12)

The lights are not working for me must ahve been changed into the paid part :chug: :wacko: :angry:


----------



## kirem (21/4/12)

raven19 said:


> I thought the green/red lights were part of the paid extra part now (unlike last year when it was free)?
> 
> Traded... bloody Mumford... at least I had time this week to ditch him, you are gone! Sandi in.



Carrazzo..................3..................
:super:


----------



## raven19 (21/4/12)

This season is going from bad to worse for me... yep carrying Carazzo... 6-8wks - he will have to go too now... after a massive drop in value too no doubt.


----------



## kirem (22/4/12)

raven19 said:


> This season is going from bad to worse for me... yep carrying Carazzo... 6-8wks - he will have to go too now... after a massive drop in value too no doubt.



I feel sorry for you, I really do


----------



## drsmurto (22/4/12)

Fourstar said:


> ive got nothing on my desktop (win7) firefox and my linux ubuntu virtualbox (forefox).
> 
> you're not paying for supercoach gold are you?



Free trial for 2 weeks. 

@Kirem - you stole that game!

0-2 for the Raven, tough start to the year.


----------



## kirem (23/4/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Free trial for 2 weeks.
> 
> @Kirem - you stole that game!
> 
> 0-2 for the Raven, tough start to the year.



it goes down as a win, nothing more nothing less...  

Grudge match this weekend! Better put something on it.


----------



## raven19 (23/4/12)

Lost by 2 measely points! With Carrazo scoring a massive 3 for me... ffs. And gone for 6-8 wks apparently.

Sh!thouse start, and we lost to the bombers aswell...


----------



## Pennywise (23/4/12)

What the hell happened to Mumford? He was a starter and dind't even play


----------



## drsmurto (23/4/12)

The Son of God is out for 3-4 weeks.....


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/4/12)

Pennywise said:


> What the hell happened to Mumford? He was a starter and dind't even play




Pulled out injured Sunday morning. Don't you hate that! 

My pet hate is teams picking an 18 and naming more than 4 interchanges! Geelong had 8 named on Thursday night and I needed Stephenson to play, especially since I also had Goodes & Lake in my team. He didn't, down a ruckman. I drafted in Carozzo last round .. what a fizzer! For third week in a row I've had only 21 scoring players. AAAAHHHHH.

And I hate when teams "rest" plays against GWS. I made Priddis captain last week and he pulls out the morning of the game .. nothing wrong, just resting! And betting is still allowed to occur. 

End of gripe.


----------



## kirem (23/4/12)

well with Gaz a no starter this weekend, I might just have to take a loss for the greater good at the pointy end.


----------



## drsmurto (24/4/12)

kirem said:


> well with Gaz a no starter this weekend, I might just have to take a loss for the greater good at the pointy end.



A tough choice, do you burn 2 trades to cover him for the 3-4 weeks he is out or suck it up and leave him on the bench hoping it's not more than 4 weeks. A lot will depend on who you play in the next 4 weeks.

You and I both have him and I still have Fyfe parked on the bench hoping he will come good rather than burning trades this early. 

@Fatz - Friday night the teams get updated with the Sunday squads culled back to 22 so before lockout you know who is listed to play. Last minute pullouts kills SC teams though.


----------



## kirem (24/4/12)

DrSmurto said:


> A tough choice, do you burn 2 trades to cover him for the 3-4 weeks he is out or suck it up and leave him on the bench hoping it's not more than 4 weeks. A lot will depend on who you play in the next 4 weeks.
> 
> You and I both have him and I still have Fyfe parked on the bench hoping he will come good rather than burning trades this early.
> 
> @Fatz - Friday night the teams get updated with the Sunday squads culled back to 22 so before lockout you know who is listed to play. Last minute pullouts kills SC teams though.



I ain't trading him, that said, it is an unusual picture to have $700k+ in the stands watching on 

In opinion Fyfe is gone, bung shoulder, teams will target that weakness and he will be pre-occupied trying to protect it.


----------



## raven19 (24/4/12)

I have too many other gaping holes in my side to worry about Jebus.

Hell he could play on a stretcher or full leg cast and still get more of the pill than his teammates.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/5/12)

Don't want to gloat too much  BUT I GOT THE HIGHEST AHB ROUND 5 SCORE  

helped by Captain Swannie's 180 I admit, Hawkins blinder and the Swans shutting down the Hawks (amongst others). And stacking the team with midfielders!

I'm a rooster this week after being a feather duster last week. Kind of feel like a Richmond supporter .. when you finally win anything, you make the most of it .. probably never happen again.


----------



## kirem (1/5/12)

well done to smurto.

sticking to my plan to bring in the scores at the right end of the season.


----------



## drsmurto (1/5/12)

Nice start to the season for me, knocking of the 3 teams above me last year (Raven, Kev and Kirem). B)


----------



## dago001 (1/5/12)

3 donuts this week. Mainly my own doing, I somehow thinked I was cleverer than I really is.
Back to basics this week. Put a full team on the park.


----------



## drsmurto (2/5/12)

Ablett out for another 2-3 weeks.

Fyfe out for 12 weeks

Kennedy (West Coast) out for 12 weeks.

Some big names causing some big headaches for SC.


----------



## kirem (4/5/12)

another tough weekend to fill a decent side


----------



## drsmurto (4/5/12)

I wasn't going to trade this week but with kruezer out I have a ruck sized doughnut......


----------



## kirem (4/5/12)

DrSmurto said:


> I wasn't going to trade this week but with kruezer out I have a ruck sized doughnut......



I have heard that you have a huge doughnut.......

and Kruezer is back in..............


----------



## drsmurto (4/5/12)

kirem said:


> I have heard that you have a huge doughnut.......
> 
> and Kruezer is back in..............



I love the 'reverse changes' button so much :wub: 

Less doughnuts than you Helter Skeltering to the bottom 8. :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (6/5/12)

So this is the first week my team is averaging 100+ per player and I've got the dummy side.  

Such is life.


----------



## kirem (7/5/12)

Thumped by Kevmans catters....well played

Struggling this year


----------



## raven19 (7/5/12)

I think I finally snuck a win! Hooray!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/5/12)

kirem said:


> Thumped by Kevmans catters....well played
> 
> Struggling this year




Think I go head to head with Kevman this week - should be a close one. Lucky me (I think) I picked up enough trade cash to swap Goodes and Priddis with Franklin and Pendlebury. First time ever I will now watch either of these two and cheer for them .. it makes you do strange things, this Supercoach!


----------



## kirem (11/5/12)

GAZ is back, wahoo.


----------



## drsmurto (11/5/12)

kirem said:


> GAZ is back, wahoo.



I'd be wary of that. It is only GWS and whilst they will want to win I suspect some mind games are going on. <_< 

Hoping to keep my unbeaten run going and maintain my lofty ladder position for at least one more week before it inevitably turns to poo and half my team go lame.


----------



## raven19 (11/5/12)

Yeah I left captaincy with Pendlebury, giving Jebus a few weeks to come good... Selwood and Sandi thankful in's this week too!


----------



## drsmurto (17/5/12)

GWS resting players against Brisbane!

Sheedy playing mindgames again, cheeky fecker :lol:


----------



## kirem (21/5/12)

Murphy could be out for a bit!

Crows looked pretty good yesterday, if Dangerfield keeps this form up, he must be a favourite for the Charlie.

Tigers did well against the bombers, proud of their effort.


----------



## raven19 (21/5/12)

I lost again! And the Blues played poorly... bloody Crows...


----------



## Pennywise (21/5/12)

You reckon I could have a win soon? I am going shit house atm :huh:


----------



## drsmurto (22/5/12)

I'm going fine at the moment, not sure what the rest of you are having issues with  

My team has had a very good run with injuries, something that will no doubt change. The bye rounds coming up are going to be very tough.

Crows have certainly got a few people to sit up and take notice, was impressed by how easily they beat the blues on Sunday, really expected it to be a close game and actually tipped Carlton.

Collingwood in Adelaide this week - the pies have a very good record here so I expect this to be a much closer game.


----------



## Kevman (22/5/12)

Lots of big scores for the league leaders. If this keeps up, just about anyone can still win it.

Looks like plenty of people have learnt from the last two seasons and have their game face on.


----------



## dago001 (23/5/12)

I think it is all down to a bit of luck. Injuries and resting (general soreness) is what killed me last year. Been lucky this year with injuries, and have been able to trade strategically (guesswork mainly). The byes will sort out the real players. Me, I think I will just flip flop my way through.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/5/12)

Injury/suspension says I will be a midfielder short with no subs. But I have four MIDs lurking in my forward line. Now I can't sub them into my team. But if I leave one of those as an emergency, they will go into my side when my selected midfielder doesn't play. Okay, have I got the emergency rule right?


----------



## big78sam (24/5/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Injury/suspension says I will be a midfielder short with no subs. But I have four MIDs lurking in my forward line. Now I can't sub them into my team. But if I leave one of those as an emergency, they will go into my side when my selected midfielder doesn't play. Okay, have I got the emergency rule right?



Not quite. You can only swap a Dual Position Player (DPP) from your forward to midfield is you have an equivalent DPP sitting in your midfield.to swap with, e.g. if you have A Goodes in your midfield not playing you could swap him with a playing forward/midfield DPP from your forward line, e.g. Sidebottom. If you have no mid/forward DPP in your midfield you cant swap. The emergency will only count if one of your forwards doesn't play.


----------



## Kevman (24/5/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Injury/suspension says I will be a midfielder short with no subs. But I have four MIDs lurking in my forward line. Now I can't sub them into my team. But if I leave one of those as an emergency, they will go into my side when my selected midfielder doesn't play. Okay, have I got the emergency rule right?




The emergency rule only applies to those sitting on the bench in that position. So if you have a 7 players playing in the backline, you can select 6 to play and make the 7th one an emergency. If one of the 6 doesn't play then the emergency subs in for them. But the emergency cannot be used an emergency for any other position even if he is a DEF/MID.

I probably shouldn't mention this:
In your situation is that you could trade a non-playing MID, move one of your MID/FWDs up to the MID and then bring in a FWD. This is one of the new rules added in this year.
Of course if you did it twice then you would end up two MID/FWDs in the midfield and two in the forward line. Also gives you a full complement in the midfield plus an emergency.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/5/12)

Kevman said:


> The emergency rule only applies to those sitting on the bench in that position. So if you have a 7 players playing in the backline, you can select 6 to play and make the 7th one an emergency. If one of the 6 doesn't play then the emergency subs in for them. But the emergency cannot be used an emergency for any other position even if he is a DEF/MID.
> 
> I probably shouldn't mention this:
> In your situation is that you could trade a non-playing MID, move one of your MID/FWDs up to the MID and then bring in a FWD. This is one of the new rules added in this year.
> Of course if you did it twice then you would end up two MID/FWDs in the midfield and two in the forward line. Also gives you a full complement in the midfield plus an emergency.




Yup, must admit had no idea what the extra catagory on some people was about, but played around a bit and worked it out after reading these comments. Thanks guys.

By next year I'll work out what this breakeven thing is. :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (25/5/12)

Hmmmm, looks like I have a fight on my hands to keep my unbeaten run going.

Dags delinquents have an impressive squad. 

I was planning on a couple of downgrades this week to raise some coin so I have cover during the bye rounds but that may well be a tad too cocky. I really should focus on this week, one game at a time blah blah blah.


----------



## kirem (28/5/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Hmmmm, looks like I have a fight on my hands to keep my unbeaten run going.
> 
> Dags delinquents have an impressive squad.
> 
> I was planning on a couple of downgrades this week to raise some coin so I have cover during the bye rounds but that may well be a tad too cocky. I really should focus on this week, one game at a time blah blah blah.



I am playing dags next, good luck.

had a memorable time listening to the mighty tigers on the weekend. drove to Mildura on Saturday morning, visited my mate whom lives right on the murray, he had a fire going, I had put a few CPA in his freezer, he moved his ute so we could hear the tigers v the hawks and watched the world go by, listening to ours boys start to live what they have promised, drinking CPA and getting louder and louder. It gets better....that night I went to another mates for dinner, he was drafted to the hawks in the late 80's when they were very strong, played on Hird in under age games etc. he was a very good football player and a hawks supporter, I turned up with plenty of lubrication and sang the song loud and proud and got him to sing with it me. He is good mates with the General and we were trying to get him to come around and spend the night with us.


----------



## drsmurto (28/5/12)

It should have been a close gone but too many of my players performed well under average. A sub 2000 score is 400 less than i had anticipated. <_< 

Better to have a loss now than in the granny  

I will take consolation that I played the mighty Malcolm Blight in another league and the master had a worse week than I.


----------



## kirem (28/5/12)

DrSmurto said:


> It should have been a close gone but too many of my players performed well under average. A sub 2000 score is 400 less than i had anticipated. <_<
> 
> Better to have a loss now than in the granny
> 
> I will take consolation that I played the mighty Malcolm Blight in another league and the master had a worse week than I.



I have appeared in a GF and won, so I am yet to taste the bitter disappointment of a GF loss


----------



## raven19 (28/5/12)

My side just aint going well!

Time to ditch more under performing GWS kids I reckon...


----------



## dago001 (28/5/12)

Got a lucky win over the Good Doctor. Been very lucky this year with injuries. I reckon the byes will sort a lot of us out. Managing trades and keeping trades for later will be the issue. Lucky I have a few left, but still got to be careful. I reckon I will be eating a few dough nuts over the bye rounds, but then again, who wants to miss out on the finals and have 10 trades left.
Out for revenge from last year this week.
LagerBomb (dags)


----------



## kirem (1/6/12)

Team sorted for the clash with dags. It's not great, but I purchased some former class players with the hope they find form before the end of the finals.


----------



## dago001 (1/6/12)

Made a couple of changes this week - not much but hopefully it will get me across the line.


----------



## kirem (4/6/12)

well played dags.

Even with pendles as your captain and subbed off you managed to overcome Helter Skelter


----------



## drsmurto (4/6/12)

Bugger, another loss.  

Well played Husky, next time......


----------



## dago001 (4/6/12)

Thanks kirem. Didn't see a lot of the football as I am on night shift. Didn't realise pendles was subbed off. Doesn't make up for the roos embarrassing performance on saturday. Got to get GAj back into my team. 53 possies - a real champ.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## husky (5/6/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Bugger, another loss.
> 
> Well played Husky, next time......



Seems we both had a donut too, didn't want to waste another trade to play a full side, defenders are killing me this year! I keep hoping that players listed as an emergency will actually play but they never do.


----------



## drsmurto (6/6/12)

First of the bye weeks and it's a train wreck waiting to happen.

I told myself i wouldn't do any trading during this period but an injury and a suspension and it is looking grim for the Drunks. I might hit 1600. <_<


----------



## kirem (6/6/12)

I was also going to ignore the bye rounds, but I found a player that I wanted for keeps at a good price and even though he isn't playing, I traded him in.


----------



## dago001 (6/6/12)

Pretty much the same here - dont want to trade, but pendles injury may mean a forced trade. I reckon I will tough it out. I like doughnuts anyway. Had a few this year and managed a few wins (last week).
Cheers
LaagerBomb


----------



## kirem (8/6/12)

going to have to take a loss on the chin this week. too many donuts and I don't want to trade any of them out.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/6/12)

kirem said:


> going to have to take a loss on the chin this week. too many donuts and I don't want to trade any of them out.




Tough with byes - I've got 15 eligible players vs Space Capsules 13 players. I think I have him covered but you don't know when a captain needs selection and some of my low performing players may not score well. C'est la vie! Going to be about the same (if not worse) in two weeks time. Why isn't it like last year when there was no Head To Head in bye time.


----------



## raven19 (12/6/12)

I somehow won with a paltry 1000ish score this week.... byes and injuries decimating my side atm...!


----------



## kirem (25/6/12)

managed a win I didn't deserve.

back to normal this week.


----------



## dago001 (25/6/12)

Thank F#$k thats over - scraped through that last 3 rounds 2-1. Happy with that, now comes the real part of the season. I hope you all have plenty of trades left.
LagerBomb dags_delinquents


----------



## kirem (29/6/12)

I am going to trade out before finals this year.

Just upgraded another GWS player.


----------



## dago001 (29/6/12)

Got a few trades left (double figures) Too early to trade out yet. Need to save a few for the finals.


----------



## drsmurto (29/6/12)

Who is Zillas Killas? Your backline is in some serious trouble. 

Held on to my trades over the bye weeks and was very fortunate to come away with 3 wins, beating Jayse by a solitary point was pure arse.

6 minor rounds to go so still time to get the team sorted although i am reasonably happy with it. Dangerfield looks to be the team to beat this year, hopefully that has put the mozz on him :lol:


----------



## kirem (29/6/12)

as long as I beat DrSmurto, I'll be happy.


----------



## drsmurto (29/6/12)

kirem said:


> as long as I beat DrSmurto, I'll be happy.



You didn't get close last time, what makes you think you'll fare any better next time? :lol:


----------



## kirem (29/6/12)

DrSmurto said:


> You didn't get close last time, what makes you think you'll fare any better next time? :lol:


I was tanking  and my record shows I win when it counts.


----------



## drsmurto (29/6/12)

kirem said:


> I was tanking  and my record shows I win when it counts.



Coming from a Richmond supporter that is farkin hilarous :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## kirem (29/6/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Coming from a Richmond supporter that is farkin hilarous :icon_chickcheers:



coming from a Nth Melbourne supporter it's even funnier.


----------



## drsmurto (29/6/12)

kirem said:


> coming from a Nth Melbourne supporter it's even funnier.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kirem (29/6/12)

care for a little wager on tomorrow's game?

if the Tigers win, you have to go to a liberal function and enjoy it

if the crows win , I have to go to a greens function and pretend to enjoy it


----------



## beachy (29/6/12)

Raven is in big trouble this week and Dr S next week. :blink: 

My team has been hopeless this year, every time i trade in they get injured that week. Players like Scotland and Swan were meant to miss several weeks so traded out again only for them to return after 1-2 wks. Now i am sitting on Zaharahkis because of limited trades and it looks like he really is going to miss 6 wks. I will never put Stanton in my team again, never have liked him but watching him score 150+ for the first few weeks gave me the shits so traded him in and since then he has returned to his true level of about 80. <_<


----------



## drsmurto (2/7/12)

kirem said:


> care for a little wager on tomorrow's game?
> 
> if the Tigers win, you have to go to a liberal function and enjoy it
> 
> if the crows win , I have to go to a greens function and pretend to enjoy it



Very disappointed i didn't see this wager.  :lol:


----------



## kirem (2/7/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Very disappointed i didn't see this wager.  :lol:



I'm not


----------



## raven19 (3/7/12)

beachy said:


> Raven is in big trouble this week and Dr S next week. :blink:



I am in trouble every week this season! Burnt so many trades covering LTI's... insane this season.

bring on 9th for me :lol: - just like the Blues ffs....


----------



## beachy (3/7/12)

raven19 said:


> I am in trouble every week this season! Burnt so many trades covering LTI's... insane this season.
> 
> bring on 9th for me :lol: - just like the Blues ffs....



You were a bit unlucky with Chapman out and Smedts in but that was announced about 5pm friday and i couldn't believe my luck when you missed it.

I think the blues will be lucky to win another game.  

A bit of luck finally seems to be going my way so bring on Dr S this week.


----------



## big78sam (4/7/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Dangerfield looks to be the team to beat this year, hopefully that has put the mozz on him :lol:




I don't know about that. Kevmans Catters is almost favourite now. We're around the same mark in points scored but he has been performing better over the last month or 2.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/7/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Who is Zillas Killas? Your backline is in some serious trouble.




Sadly me and not getting any better with Goddard out. I'm stuffed for the year early in the piece. Still a good learning exercise for next year


----------



## drsmurto (4/7/12)

Dustin martin suspended by the tigers for 2 weeks. 

A 'few' bourbon and cokes followed by some 'sleeping' pills. Nice work Dusty you muppet. <_<


----------



## kirem (4/7/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Dustin martin suspended by the tigers for 2 weeks.
> 
> A 'few' bourbon and cokes followed by some 'sleeping' pills. Nice work Dusty you muppet. <_<



as good as the crows-outback-fuckstick; taylor walker, suspended for the same ON-FIELD offence in one season! Coupled with an SANFL suspension for the same type of tackle.

The way the crows and their supporters are carrying on, they have taken the title from collingwood as the biggest bunch up cockheads in AFL

Please have a look at who the Tigers are playing the next rounds.......opportune time for Martin to have a rest

Be prepared for an avalanche of these scenarios, many, many clubs have players that are using sleeping drugs.


----------



## drsmurto (5/7/12)

kirem said:


> as good as the crows-outback-fuckstick; taylor walker, suspended for the same ON-FIELD offence in one season! Coupled with an SANFL suspension for the same type of tackle.
> 
> The way the crows and their supporters are carrying on, they have taken the title from collingwood as the biggest bunch up cockheads in AFL
> 
> ...



Walker is a mulleted bogan and NOT in my supercoach team.

Martin does not have a mullet but does have a bogan tattoo on his neck and IS in my supercoach team. And with Franklin possibly out with a tight hammy that leaves me 2 premiums short in the forward line. I bet he didn't think about that before knocking back the bourbons. Selfish prick.

Walker should have got more than 3 weeks for that, IMO he was lucky with 3 and i suspect, in house, the crows are happy with 3 weeks. Suburb attack on the ball, awesome tackle until he lifted him and drove his head/shoulder/neck into the turf. In the National Rapists League he would have got twice that. Any crows fan who thinks otherwise has their head up their arse. 

I don't go to the footy live very often. Too many people who do, regardless of who they support, are ferals. The language used would make a sailor blush.


----------



## raven19 (5/7/12)

beachy said:


> You were a bit unlucky with Chapman out and Smedts in but that was announced about 5pm friday and i couldn't believe my luck when you missed it.
> 
> I think the blues will be lucky to win another game.
> 
> A bit of luck finally seems to be going my way so bring on Dr S this week.



Total brain fade by me mate. Forget to switch Chappy out and I had some poor bench emergencies hanging over from previous round...!


----------



## kirem (9/7/12)

A DRAW!

that makes the top 8 interesting!

I had the team to win, with a 100 sitting on the pine!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/7/12)

kirem said:


> A DRAW!
> 
> that makes the top 8 interesting!
> 
> I had the team to win, with a 100 sitting on the pine!




Most interesting result! A few whatevers, a few if onlys.. a fair result in the end as in our AHB league its tough losing with a plus 2100 score.


----------



## raven19 (9/7/12)

Finally posted a win with a 2300+ score, but it just gets toughter with the top teams still to come for me... fark this season has been tough.


----------



## big78sam (9/7/12)

raven19 said:


> Finally posted a win with a 2300+ score, but it just gets toughter with the top teams still to come for me... fark this season has been tough.




Raven, send me a couple of your brews and I'll throw the game this week  Just jokes. You could have me covered anyway based on this week's scores


----------



## raven19 (10/7/12)

Well don't count your chickens just yet... Waters 4-5 with a knee, Buddy 3 with a hammy. And its only Tuesday! I am still carrying Pendles, Martin and Goddard!


----------



## drsmurto (10/7/12)

raven19 said:


> Well don't count your chickens just yet... Waters 4-5 with a knee, Buddy 3 with a hammy. And its only Tuesday! I am still carrying Pendles, Martin and Goddard!



Add to that the list of newly suspended players and it could be an interesting week in SC land. I had planned on bringing in Waters this week too!


----------



## big78sam (10/7/12)

raven19 said:


> Well don't count your chickens just yet... Waters 4-5 with a knee, Buddy 3 with a hammy. And its only Tuesday! I am still carrying Pendles, Martin and Goddard!



Yeh I know. I don't like my chances this week... Waters out will hurt as I'm carrying those guys too.
Serves me right for picking an injury prone player.


----------



## drsmurto (2/8/12)

Last round of SC before finals.

How are we all travelling? Apart from carrying Buddy like many others i am reasonably happy with my team.


----------



## beachy (2/8/12)

Happy with my team, now I just need to get into the eight. :lol: 

IF this weeks results go with the current ladder positions I will be in the eight at the end of the round for the first time this season. :beer:


----------



## raven19 (3/8/12)

Over my dead (body) team... I think.... :icon_cheers: 

Sitting 8th in Dream Team at work too. Must win in both SC and DT for me this week.

Although I am up against 2nd this week, Kevman. If Beachy wins and I lose, I drop to 9th. Bah!

9th would be double chance for minor playoffs though.

Tough season this one!


----------



## kirem (6/8/12)

raven19 said:


> Over my dead (body) team... I think.... :icon_cheers:
> 
> Sitting 8th in Dream Team at work too. Must win in both SC and DT for me this week.
> 
> ...



Sorry mate, you're just not good enough this year! Enjoy the minor playoffs.  


That said I have Dangerfield!!! this week, I have the only team that managed a win over him this season and that was a lucky effort. So do I burn my last trades this week to put a gun team on the park in the hope of a week off or do I go in with the current team and use the trades next week, in the likely case I lose......


----------



## beachy (6/8/12)

raven19 said:


> Over my dead (body) team... I think.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (6/8/12)

Did anyone note I had the 3rd highest points for this season? Ffs.

Those early close (2 and 15 point) losses really hurt. Bah!

Yeah minor playoffs it is for me. Well played the top 8.

No real finals for me, just like my blues boys... <_<


----------



## kirem (6/8/12)

raven19 said:


> Did anyone note I had the 3rd highest points for this season? Ffs.



Counts for squat, made no difference to making the business end of the season. Enjoy the long break


----------



## raven19 (6/8/12)

Indeed. Back to my nest for another 6 months penance.  :chug:


----------



## drsmurto (6/8/12)

Shaping up to be another very close finals series. Looking through the teams I think anyone in the top 8 could win with a bit of luck.

Happy with my 3rd place, a little concerned about week 1 of the finals with Kevs monster score putting me 150 behind. 

Strange to see Jayse and Ravs in the bottom 8? Tanking for some priority picks? A Carlton boy would never tank *cough* Kreuzer *cough*


----------



## raven19 (6/8/12)

I think its been the toughest season yet of SC.

The playing field is a lot more level with more knowledge of players.

Throw in injuries (my rucks inparticular have been decimated this season) and its a lottery!!!

Tanking! We love to tank. Kreuzer Cup ftw!

If you are not top 4 (in AFL not SC) you may as well finish low and get a better draw next season, maybe even 2 games vs the Giants/Suns...


----------



## drsmurto (6/8/12)

raven19 said:


> I think its been the toughest season yet of SC.
> 
> The playing field is a lot more level with more knowledge of players.
> 
> ...



And 2 games against the Power who are redefining how much one team can suck :lol:


----------



## big78sam (6/8/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Shaping up to be another very close finals series. Looking through the teams I think anyone in the top 8 could win with a bit of luck.



I agree. It could all come down to whether your players miss weeks through injury. I will dread team lists for the rest of the year.


----------



## raven19 (7/8/12)

DrSmurto said:


> And 2 games against the Power who are redefining how much one team can suck :lol:



We only played them once and LOST!


----------



## kirem (7/8/12)

raven19 said:


> We only played them once and LOST!


Why are you still commenting in this thread, your season is over, book you tickets to Bali and wait for next season


----------



## drsmurto (8/8/12)

Dane Swan suspended for the next 2 weeks by Collingwood.

Pity none of the teams i play in any of my SC leagues have him. 

Still, it makes me happy that i decided against him at the beginning of the year and resisted the urge to bring him in recently. 

Will make me even happier if collingwood lose the next 2 games and end up outside the top 4 at seasons end. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (8/8/12)

kirem said:


> Why are you still commenting in this thread, your season is over, book you tickets to Bali and wait for next season



Winner of bottom 8 gets a few beers yeah? :icon_cheers: 



DrSmurto said:


> Will make me even happier if collingwood lose the next 2 games and end up outside the top 4 at seasons end. :icon_chickcheers:



I'll drink to that! I was planning on bringing him in this week actually.


----------



## kirem (8/8/12)

raven19 said:


> Winner of bottom 8 gets a few beers yeah? :icon_cheers:



point taken. I forgot there was some reward for the winner of the losers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## kirem (10/8/12)

so it's D-day....

who will be grinning on Sunday night?


----------



## raven19 (10/8/12)

Mass of late changes too this week already... far too many to list (or give away free hints to opponent!)...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/8/12)

raven19 said:


> Mass of late changes too this week already... far too many to list (or give away free hints to opponent!)...




I got a donut in my backline and a weak ruck division - otherwise I'm reasonably happy with my team. Burnt too many drafts too early in the season. But in footie terms I've taken my Zillas from next to last last year to the semis this year. Got to be happy with that! Looking forward already to next year! Reckon I'll challenge for the crown next year! 

Raven, if you were a real coach, the board wouldn't be looking to upgrade your contract!


----------



## kirem (10/8/12)

raven19 said:


> Mass of late changes too this week already... far too many to list (or give away free hints to opponent!)...



Hope you do well in the 2nds, while the big boys play in the ones. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kevman (11/8/12)

Wow
Between The Drunks and I, 9 players will decide who wins.

At this rate the grand final could be decided between 4-5 different players. :unsure:


----------



## kirem (13/8/12)

as expected, no smiles here. Good competitive year in SuperCoach, new strategy next year.

Well played Dangerfield.


----------



## drsmurto (13/8/12)

Just got over the line against Kev, very close game and yes, the top teams look similar so will be close run all the way through.

I managed to get into the top 4 of all my SC leagues and won all of them on the weekend, most by very small margins. In my work league i knocked off the minor premiers which was unexpected.

Having trades at this time of the year is like holding the golden ticket. Now to hang on to them and not use them on my week off <_< 

DreamTeam is a very different matter. I used a different strategy and despite finishing top 4 I look like going out in straight sets and have no trades left.


----------



## big78sam (13/8/12)

kirem said:


> as expected, no smiles here. Good competitive year in SuperCoach, new strategy next year.
> 
> Well played Dangerfield.




It's not over yet. You earned the double chance so are still in it.

I'm hoping now that all the teams that are planning to rest players do it this week so Smurto and I can sit back and watch the carnage! 

Good win by Smurto but I don't know that I'm happy about Kev switching to my side of the draw. Depending on how many trades he has left he could be the darkhorse this year.


----------



## Kevman (16/8/12)

big78sam said:


> Good win by Smurto but I don't know that I'm happy about Kev switching to my side of the draw. Depending on how many trades he has left he could be the darkhorse this year.



Don't know if I can challenge you if you can post a score like that even with a donut in the forward line


----------



## Kleiny (17/8/12)

Looks like im done, i have been working in a place with very little reception for the last 16 weeks so didnt get near supercoach on a regular basis. Oh well always next year.

Going to owe somebody beer?

hows it work this year?

Kleiny


----------



## raven19 (17/8/12)

kirem said:


> Hope you do well in the 2nds, while the big boys play in the ones. :icon_cheers:




Week off accordingly! I await the winner of the losers playoff who then gets to play against this loser (my side!).


----------



## beachy (17/8/12)

My team is looking a bit shakey this week up against Kev.

Clarke, Bell and Whitecross could all be named as subs  ......and I wonder if Maric will travel all the way to Perth when he has been a week by week prospect lately. <_<


----------



## kirem (20/8/12)

DONE AND DUSTED

good luck to those that remain in the race to the holy grail.


----------



## beachy (20/8/12)

I crashed out spectacularly this week. I would have got a bit closer if Franklin had played.......six weeks out now with a "minor hamstring"  and stuck to Ablett as captain instead of getting sucked in to the hype of Collingwood and naming Pendelbury captain.

Collingwood are the most over rated club in the history of the game. h34r: 

Good luck to the four teams left and I can now go back to watching the footy without baracking for Collingwood players to do well. :blink:


----------



## kirem (20/8/12)

beachy said:


> .... I can now go back to watching the footy without baracking for Collingwood players to do well. :blink:



I like this


----------



## drsmurto (20/8/12)

kirem said:


> I like this



Ever since i started playing supercoach I find myself barracking for teams i hate. It makes me feel so dirty.

Managed my best score of the year on the one round i didn't have to play anyone - 2729. Was the 20th highest score in the comp this round.

I think the term premature comes to mind...... watch me go sub 2000 this week.


----------



## Fourstar (20/8/12)

raven19 said:


> Week off accordingly! I await the winner of the losers playoff who then gets to play against this loser (my side!).


.. The hunt, IS ON! B)


----------



## raven19 (20/8/12)

Nice score this week for you too mate! Loser vs Loser, winner to play in the Loser GF.... :lol:


----------



## big78sam (22/8/12)

I was just browsing the rankings page and saw Smurto was ranked 20th this week with more than 2700 points. Top effort!


----------



## kirem (26/8/12)

What a great day......

Carlton and Collingwood both lose!

Wobbles to miss the top 4, let's hope.


----------



## raven19 (26/8/12)

Haha, indeed we suck didily uck mate! <_< 

New coach for the Blues hopefully by week's end. Welcome aboard Mick Malthouse?

Time to send the players off for the operations, etc in preparation for 2013.


----------



## raven19 (27/8/12)

Managed to outscore even Dangerfield this week (albeit only by 2 points). 

Shame I'm in the wrong end of the table.

Dangerfield vs Drunks in the GF.

Ravens vs InandUnders in the losers final.

I wonder how many players will cop the General Soreness this week...! 

Edit - how good has Zorko been! Another 160+ game. Wowsers!


----------



## big78sam (27/8/12)

raven19 said:


> Dangerfield vs Drunks in the GF.
> 
> Ravens vs InandUnders in the losers final.



Must be an Adelaide Hills thing. 3 of the remaining 4 are Adelaide hills boys. Not sure about InandUnders.

FWIW I lived most of my life in Mt Barker/Littlehampton (even though I live in Victoria now).


----------



## kirem (27/8/12)

big78sam said:


> Must be an Adelaide Hills thing. 3 of the remaining 4 are Adelaide hills boys. Not sure about InandUnders.
> 
> FWIW I lived most of my life in Mt Barker/Littlehampton (even though I live in Victoria now).



Although 2012 has not been as kind to Helter Skelter, I am the the 2011 champion, also an Adelaide Hills rep. My son plays under 10's for the Barkeroos and Basketball for the German Arms.

1, 2 & 4 of the minor round represent that Adelaide Hills.


----------



## drsmurto (28/8/12)

big78sam said:


> Must be an Adelaide Hills thing. 3 of the remaining 4 are Adelaide hills boys. Not sure about InandUnders.
> 
> FWIW I lived most of my life in Mt Barker/Littlehampton (even though I live in Victoria now).



Good luck fellow hillbilly  

I suspect i peaked 2 weeks too early with that 2729. Dropped 445 points in a week...... 

I'm in a GF in another league as well and just missed out on getting to all 3. Best season for me ever. Learnt a lot but i did do very well with the GWS players this year. Next year wont be anywhere near as easy to fill your team with cheap players.

Ex-Birdwood player here. The other league i am in the GF for is full of ex Birdwood footballers/coaches


----------



## kirem (1/9/12)

good luck in the GF.


----------



## big78sam (1/9/12)

I can't believe I benched Fyfe for Tippet. It cost me 70 points and it's now up for grabs with 2 players left each and only 30 points the difference...


----------



## drsmurto (2/9/12)

big78sam said:


> I can't believe I benched Fyfe for Tippet. It cost me 70 points and it's now up for grabs with 2 players left each and only 30 points the difference...



Going down to the wire, didn't think it would get this close.

Kreuzer and Marc Murphy for me against your McEvoy and Dusty Martin with you 29 points ahead.

I may have to get on the power bandwagon  :lol:


----------



## big78sam (2/9/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Going down to the wire, didn't think it would get this close.
> 
> Kreuzer and Marc Murphy for me against your McEvoy and Dusty Martin with you 29 points ahead.
> 
> I may have to get on the power bandwagon  :lol:




Carazzo late out gives me a bonus 20 points with my sub scoring more!

Surely nothiing is worth supporting the power...


----------



## drsmurto (2/9/12)

big78sam said:


> Carazzo late out gives me a bonus 20 points with my sub scoring more!
> 
> Surely nothiing is worth supporting the power...



No, you're right. I have washed my mouth out with soap. 

Carrazzo out skuttles my other grand final game. Looks like 0 from 2 for me.


----------



## big78sam (2/9/12)

9 more points needed from Martin in a half of football and he does his hamstring...


----------



## drsmurto (2/9/12)

big78sam said:


> 9 more points needed from Martin in a half of football and he does his hamstring...



My Dustin Martin voodoo doll worked? :huh: 

Talk about being kissed on the knob by a fairy. h34r: 

Looks like i may take out my other league too unless Brian Lake scores 130+. 

Time to buy a lotto ticket me thinks.


----------



## big78sam (2/9/12)

DrSmurto said:


> My Dustin Martin voodoo doll worked? :huh:
> 
> Talk about being kissed on the knob by a fairy. h34r:
> 
> ...




The annoying thing is that I was agonising over which to bench out of Chapman, Zorko, Tipett, Fyfe or Martin. I chose Fyfe and he scored 150. If I had chosen any of the other 4 I would have won.


Well played though, it was a deserved win. When 2 teams are that close anything can happen in the grand final.


----------



## drsmurto (2/9/12)

Also happy i kept a trade up my sleeve for the GF. Traded out Giles and welcomed big bad Sandilands to the Drunks.

Big Sandilands 163 vs Giles 100 was 63 valuable points i wouldn't have had.


----------



## raven19 (3/9/12)

Crap!

I managed a combined paltry 80 points from 4 starters... DMartin, Carrots (no back emergency's playing), S.Shaw and Yarran... I had no hope based on that!

InandUnders flogged me and well deserved winners of the losers GF.

Nice work Smurto!!!! Will get an award winning Weizen to you for sure


----------



## RobW (3/9/12)

raven19 said:


> Crap!
> 
> I managed a combined paltry 80 points from 4 starters... DMartin, Carrots (no back emergency's playing), S.Shaw and Yarran... I had no hope based on that!
> 
> ...



Thanks Raven, really a win by default - but I'll take it  

Well done Smurto for winning the big one and commiserations to Dangerfield - fantastic season and just pipped at the post.


----------



## raven19 (3/9/12)

Been a sucky year for my DT & SC sides in general, but thats the way the cookie crumbles, you can't win them all it would seem.

+1 on Dangerfield's stellar season.


----------



## drsmurto (3/9/12)

Ok, so it's official. The Drunks are the 2012 premiers. A big thumbs up to Dangerfields season, he was the pace setter all year and i spent most weeks looking at his side trying to figure out how i could compete. Turns out i needed help from the football gods to do a Bradbury!

InandUnders took out the minor premiership

Reading the first post re: who sends beers to who has me a little confused.

The ladder as it stood at the end of the minor rounds was

Dangerfield!!!
Kevmans Catters
The Drunks
Helter Skelter
dags_delinquents
Spacecapsule
Bierhaus Cats
Zillas Killas
Ravenous Ravens
Husky
InandUnders
Alexandria Axemen
sonic brew
Fourstars Spartans
IntoxiCATed
Uncle ChopChop
bigandhairy
B1

Can someone clarify this please so I can send out the PMs and get my reward 

@Raven - if it was made using american hops and american yeast then a weizen is ok, none of that nasty german shite please.


----------



## raven19 (3/9/12)

With 17 teams (bye team n/a), I reckon we were going to go with 4 beers for minor premier and the remaining beers to the GF Winner.

So if my maths is correct:

Dr S (Drunks) 11 beers - SA
RobW (InandUnders) 4 beers - Vic

(Rob & Smurts don't need to supply a beer, and bye team n/a = 18)

Surely 4x Vic based coaches to get a beer to Rob, and the SA based sides to Dr S initially then go from there? Saves on postage for some of us that way yeah!?

2c.


----------



## kirem (3/9/12)

As I am not brewing or drinking anymore, will you take a good commercial beer? If so, what is you favourite style?


----------



## drsmurto (3/9/12)

kirem said:


> As I am not brewing or drinking anymore, will you take a good commercial beer? If so, what is you favourite style?



I'm partial to the odd tipple of fermented grape juice if that makes your life easier, you might even be able to send it via work channels  

Otherwise, an english bitter/IPA.


----------



## big78sam (3/9/12)

I'll have to send a commercial beer as well. I have been having infection issues and am yet to get my urn fixed as we are in the midst of moving house so just have 1 keg on at the moment and nothing in bottles to send. I'll head down to the bottleo and see what I can get.


----------



## Fourstar (3/9/12)

raven19 said:


> With 17 teams (bye team n/a), I reckon we were going to go with 4 beers for minor premier and the remaining beers to the GF Winner.
> So if my maths is correct:
> Dr S (Drunks) 11 beers - SA
> RobW (InandUnders) 4 beers - Vic
> ...



I dont know if postage is an issue as i would have been popping it in a aust wide pre-paid satchel.

Of course, i am heading to the states on the 18th. So i could potentially supply something a tad more special than my latest beery creations.


----------



## Spacecapsule (3/9/12)

Congrats dr smurto, well played. A bottle of my finest will be on its way

Let the count down for next season begin.

Cheers
Spacecapsule


----------



## drsmurto (4/9/12)

So these people send me a beer;

Dangerfield!!!
Kevmans Catters
Helter Skelter
dags_delinquents
Spacecapsule
Bierhaus Cats
Zillas Killas
Ravenous Ravens
Husky
Alexandria Axemen
sonic brew

And these people send InandUnders a beer;

Fourstars Spartans
IntoxiCATed
Uncle ChopChop
bigandhairy

If that's the case i will get a PM out shortly with postal address and beer preferences


----------



## kirem (4/9/12)

DrSmurto said:


> I'm partial to the odd tipple of fermented grape juice if that makes your life easier, you might even be able to send it via work channels
> 
> Otherwise, an english bitter/IPA.


I have a cleanskin for you


----------



## drsmurto (4/9/12)

PM sent


----------



## raven19 (5/9/12)

Drop past to sample what is on tap, and I shall hook you up mate!

Alt & Seppo Amber Ale quite tasty atm...


----------



## drsmurto (5/9/12)

raven19 said:


> Drop past to sample what is on tap, and I shall hook you up mate!
> 
> Alt & Seppo Amber Ale quite tasty atm...



A keg? How generous! :lol:


----------



## RobW (5/9/12)

Fourstars Spartans
IntoxiCATed
Uncle ChopChop
bigandhairy

Since I don't know who you are (OK I did guess Fourstar  ) if you blokes like to send me a pm I'll reply with the address.


Cheers

Rob


----------



## big78sam (5/9/12)

RobW said:


> Fourstars Spartans
> IntoxiCATed
> Uncle ChopChop
> bigandhairy
> ...



From an earlier post in case they don't check this thread...


1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
2. DrSmurto - The Drunks
3. Kleiny - IntoxiCATed
4. Kirem - Helter Skelter (the reigning prems)
5. Raven - Ravenous Ravens
6. Jayse - Sonic Brew
7. Husky - Husky
8. LagerBomb - Dags_Delinquents
9. RobW - InandUnders
10. Fourstar - Fourstars Spartans
11. Fatgodzilla - Zillas Killas
12. Spiesy - Roar Power
13. Mattfos01 - Alexandria Axemen
14.Big78sam - Dangerfield!!!
15.Beachy - Bierhaus Cats
16.Kevman - Kevmans Catters 
17.Spacecapsule - Spacecapsule 
18. bigandhairy - bigandhairy


----------



## RobW (5/9/12)

big78sam said:


> From an earlier post in case they don't check this thread...
> 
> 
> 1. Pennywise - Uncle ChopChop
> ...


Cheers Sam, I didn't know that was there.


----------



## Pennywise (9/9/12)

beer will be shipped off on monday mate. Congrats  Also, sorry that I wasnt very active in this one, had a lot on my plate lately and interwebs have been the least of my concerns lol. Look out next year though h34r:


----------



## drsmurto (17/9/12)

Spacecapsule said:


> Congrats dr smurto, well played. A bottle of my finest will be on its way
> 
> Let the count down for next season begin.
> 
> ...



Drank an amber ale from Spacecapsule on the weekend and felt the need to publicly acknowledge just how freakin good it was - it was like it had been poured/pulled via a handpump.

Nice low carbonation (which i love), a thicker, creamier head than my oatmeal on stout can muster and a thoroughly drinkable, well balanced beer.

Awesome work and thanks for sending it to me.


----------



## Spiesy (17/9/12)

what happened to me?


----------



## drsmurto (18/9/12)

Spiesy said:


> what happened to me?



According to the ladder you never made the initial lockout date before Round 1 of the season.


----------



## drsmurto (21/9/12)

I received beers in the post yesterday but the person used their real name rather than their online personna.

If you have sent me beers can you PM me please so I know who they come from so i can give the right person feedback?

Will be enjoying 1 or 2 this evening hoping the pies lose by a point. With a kick after the siren. After that toothless hick has already donned his gold jacket. And Eddie has already celebrated. 

Can you feel the love..... :lol: 

p.s. can someone in Melbourne please run over Lance Franklin, Sam Mitchell and any other Hawthorn player you see. It might enable the crows to get within 10 goals. I'd like it if the POWER retained the record for the best pantsing in a finals game (Geelong GF).


----------

